# Estonian: Philosophy and Anthropology



## mtypee

Hi!!

can you please help me?

How is Philosophy, Psychology and Anthropology in Estonian?

Thanks in advance
Monika


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Filosoofia, psühholoogia, antropoloogia

I certainly do not speak Estonian , so there could be some flaw in my answer....I just went on wikipedia and found the answers....perhaps you could use this method too (it's one of my favourite games  ).
Cheers


----------



## Hakro

If you need other Estonian words you can try a small online dictionary www.ilmainensanakirja.fi (choose "englanti-viro" = English-Estonian).


----------



## mtypee

Hi DrLindenbrock and Hakro,

Thanks a lot for your replies. 
In fact, I couldn't find a good online English-Estonian dictionary that is why I asked about it on Forum. I was going through some Estonian websites and the words that were there didn't match with translations that an online dictionary was giving me or it didn't find it at all. So I thought of posting a quick note. 
Hakro - the online dictionary that you suggested seems to be quite good, thanks a lot. 
Even though, the dictionary can't find "anthropology"... and translates "philosophy" into "mõtleja". DrLindenbrock found "Filosoofia" on wikipedia. So are both translations correct??

M


----------



## Hakro

Translating _mõtleja = philosophy_ is obviously a mistake in this dictionary. On the Estonian-Finnish side _mõtleja_ is translated as "philosopher" and literally it means "thinker".

Philosophy in Estonian = _filosoofia_ and philosopher = _filosoof_.

(I sent a notice about the mistake. I hope they'll correct it.)


----------

